# etsy



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

My girls and I just opened an Etsy store. Anyone else? Good, bad?


----------



## emeraldcowgirl (May 23, 2011)

I have an etsy store. Some months are good, some are slow. What are you selling?


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

I haven't sold anything yet, but I make things with paracord and I have a few cartoons of farm life I want to sell and we will be working in some birdhouse gourds. My daughters help me with most of it. Here is a link: http://www.etsy.com/shop/CedarCoveFarm?ref=pr_shop_more

I just have a few items with more to come. I don't want to spena ton of money listing things that won't sell, so I am slow at building my inventory.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

I recently joined and gets lots of email updates but since I don't have any crafts items to sell I'm not sure I'll ever use it.
I sell mostly toys (primarily toy dinosaurs) and odds 'n ends on ebay.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Justin Thyme said:


> I recently joined and gets lots of email updates but since I don't have any crafts items to sell I'm not sure I'll ever use it.
> I sell mostly toys (primarily toy dinosaurs) and odds 'n ends on ebay.


If you ever do, let me know and we can help promote eachother.


----------

